# which muscles do leg extensions work?



## david0529 (Nov 6, 2019)

Like the Title says


----------



## david0529 (Nov 6, 2019)

david0529 said:


> Like the Title says


Waiting for the professional answer, expecially leave the contact and I will supprise you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2019)

Moved to 'Training and Workouts' sub-forum.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out which muscle the bicep curl works?
help?


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which muscle the bicep curl works?
> help?



Quads if done out of the squat rack. Upper pecs if done on the incline bench. By now you should know this shit Gibs.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 6, 2019)

Well where do you feel it chief?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2019)

he's got to be trolling...


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2019)

He wants you to leave your contact info for “very special surprise”. 

I’m so tempted to buy aas from a guy in China who has no clue about resistance training.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> He wants you to leave your contact info for “very special surprise”.
> 
> I’m so tempted to buy aas from a guy in China who has no clue about resistance training.




me too but only if he takes PayPal.  I have my discover card linked to it so I’ll get a better discount.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which muscle the bicep curl works?
> help?



the ding dong muscle, doy.


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2019)

david0529 said:


> Waiting for the professional answer, expecially leave the contact and I will supprise you.



Ok, I’ll bite. 

Send all your dick pics to me at Toolsteel@protonmail.com


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 7, 2019)

Let extensions are great for your uterus.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 7, 2019)

david0529 said:


> Like the Title says



Legceps


10 char


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2019)

I’ll bite and give what I think is an accurate answer....

Any of the three “vastus” quadricep Muscles with what I believe is a greater focus on the vastus medialis. (The forth only crosses the hip and not the knee)

For the extremely nerdy I’d even throw in the sartorius muscle to a very minor extend.

Gibs - yours is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 11, 2019)

it doesn’t work muscles, it just helps you kick a ball real high and far. The Ukrainian kick ball team I invented it to train their kickball team....they are the best kickers


----------

